# Resto-Rod 1957 Chevy Stepside Short Box Pickup Truck - Pinnacle Jeweling Wax - Swirls



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Resto-Rod 1957 Chevy Stepside Short Box Pickup Truck - Pinnacle Jeweling Wax - Swirls Gone in 1 Step*

Pickup by Chevrolet - Shine by Pinnacle Jeweling Wax!










*What is it?*
This is an AIO or all-in-one product for restoring neglected paint that uses super high quality abrasive technology for the correction work while leaving behind Carnauba wax protection.

*What does it do?*

Removes swirls, scratches, water spots and oxidation while jeweling the paint to a super high liquid wet gloss finish that's protected with Carnauba wax.

*When do I use it?*

Anytime you want to restore a show car finish to neglected paint in one step or as a maintenance polish/wax for paint in excellent condition.

*Why should I use it?*

To give your car that a finish that looks dripping wet, like it just popped out of the paint booth with a brand new custom show car paint job.

Numbers Matching - Resto-Rod 1957 Chevy Stepside Short Box Pickup Truck

Here's how the 1957 Chevy 31000 looked when it first arrived - not bad under normal florescent lights?










*Here's how she really looks using the Speed Master Swirl Finder Light to light-up and reveal the true condition of the paint.*










Not Swirls but Holograms

These are not the normal type of swirls instilled by tatty wash mitts and towels wiping the paint over time, the wispy 3 dimensional lines you see are the tale-tale signs of HOLOGRAMS. This means at some point in time, this truck was buffed out with a rotary buffer and probably a lambswool buffing pad.










Test Spot

The goal was to remove the holograms and restore a true swirl-free, show car finish in *ONE STEP*. 
To do this I will test the Pinnacle Jeweling Wax with the RUPES Yellow CP pad on a FLEX Supa BEAST.

*Here's BEFORE shots...*





































Here's the AFTER shots...

This is after doing the standard protocol 8 section passes on speed 6 with firm pressure to start with and reducing pressure for the last pass or two



















Here's the final results - ONE PRODUCT and Show Car Results!































































































































Tools, pads and products used










Here's everything I used to including the Storm Grey Edgeless Microfiber Towels - about 2 dozen of them


*Pinnacle Jeweling Wax*
*The FLEX Supa BEAST*
*8 RUPES Yellow CP Foam Polishing Pads*
*1 RUPES Blue CP Foam Cutting pad* - this was for the deeper scratches in the hood and passenger side fender
*FLEX PiXiE or PXE80 Micro Polisher*
*1 Buff & Shine 3" White Foam Finishing Pad*
*1 Pinnacle Yellow Foam Applicator Pad* - this was for working by hand for the intricate and tight areas


----------

